# New :)



## Zero_Degree (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello,

Great board! Glad to be apart of it!

ZD


----------



## Arnold (Mar 14, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Zero_Degree* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Roaddkingg (Mar 15, 2012)

*Glad to have you onboard*

Ask any questions you want and we will find the answers for you. There are tons of sticky's that will get you started and then check out each section.
Sometimes the more you learn the more questions you will have.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## SFW (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## brazey (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome to IronMag


----------



## Dath (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## charley (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Kimi (Mar 15, 2012)

Hello!!!


----------



## Gena Marie (Mar 15, 2012)

ZD, welcome to the board


----------



## EARL (Mar 15, 2012)

Good to meet you.


----------



## Rawpowder (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## Zero_Degree (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for the Welcome guys and gals...


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 16, 2012)

welcome


----------



## mateo de la ley (Mar 16, 2012)

hola


----------



## maxer2250 (Mar 19, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 23, 2012)

Welcome


----------

